# Eneles awarded his "redcoat"



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

Congratulatons

Keep up the good work, don't ban me lol ray:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Enels*

Thanks Tony. I know where you live. :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Enels*

*Congratulations Nicholas*:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:
*Now you won't have to keep reporting posts. :grin: Very well deserved.*


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Enels*

Congratulations Nicholas on becoming a 'redcoat' 
:4-clap::4-clap: ray:ray: :4-clap::4-clap: ray:ray:

A very well deserved promotion :sayyes:, keep up the great work.

Now I cant hide from you when I use invisible mode :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Enels*

Thanks John and Alex. And - Alex you're hiding days are over. But you were never very good at that anyway. :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Enels*

Nicholas, you now have the power to correct Tony's incorrect spelling of your username in the title of this thread. :grin:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Enels*

lol i cant even edit my own posts half the time


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations, Nichloas. Very well-deserved. Enjoy your new colours.


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

:4-clap::4-clap: Congratulations Nicholas.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats Eneles :4-clap:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Well done and Congratulations .. 

more beers guys .. :4-cheers: seems we do more drinking in the staffroom than work in the forum .. or is it just me ?? :grin:
:4-cheers:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks everybody. It must be you, Frank, having all the beers. :grin: Where are they? I want one. :4-cheers:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

You must be in the public bar .. go round to your left and come into the Private bar .. we'll all be waiting for you .. :4-cheers:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Many congratulations Nicholas and very well deserved!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations, Nicholas! :beerchug: Where's the party? (Got beer, can travel. :grin


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Iain and Sakis. I'd rather go to Greece for the party - the weather is lousy here. :grin:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

You 're more than welcome. :wink: (And bring some extra "Trust me, I'm a Doctor" T's, too. :grin


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Zazula said:


> You 're more than welcome. :wink: (And bring some extra "Trust me, I'm a Doctor" T's, too. :grin


I bet you'd like one of those T-shirts. :grin: But - the text is in Danish. :laugh:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

eneles said:


> But - the text is in Danish. :laugh:


No biggie - I have the english text tattooed on my forehead, anyhow. :laugh:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, I know you call yourself "Chief inspector". :grin:


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Congrats Nicholas ! :4-clap::4-clap::4-clap: Enjoy your new powers :magic:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congratulations Nicholas, well done!


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Well done, Nicholas! Congratulations. :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks again to all of you.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*eneles....alias Nicholas!!* :4-clap:

Sorry it's a bit late.:sigh:


Kind Personal Regards,


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Congratulations Nicholas, well deserved promotion.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Sorry about being late.

Congratulations. You work is highly valued in this forum.

Welcome to the rest of the red coat brigade. :laugh:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks nickster and carsey.


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

:jackson:CONGRATULATIONS NICHOLAS

FANTASTIC :jackson:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Jen.


----------

